

Ask HN: A weekend in Silicon Valley - horyd

I left my job in investment banking to start doing some freelance development and maybe start something up. As part of leaving I get to go to our USA office (in Detroit. I live and work in Sydney) and while I&#x27;m there I really want to visit Silicon Valley, most likely on the Oct 26th weekend.<p>As something that I read so much about, how can I get the most out of a weekend there? I&#x27;m most interested in just meeting like-minded people and hanging out, but unfortunately I don&#x27;t know anyone living there.<p>Any tips? Cheers guys
======
mchannon
You're probably too late to get space in one, but a Chez JJ or similar airbnb
where you sleep 6 to a room of like-minded individuals can be interesting (and
a pretty cheap deal versus a hotel).

Visit Hacker Dojo, Google's campus, and Computer History Museum, all in
Mountain View.

Try meetup.com to fill in time gaps.

~~~
horyd
Thanks for the tips! Just got a spare bed in Chez JJ :)

Just looked up Hacker Dojo, I think I will definitely visit there, they have a
ton of events going on.

